# růž



## gjuhetar

What does *růž* usually mean?
If one says just *růž*, is it lipstick or blusher?
To my knowledge it means blusher, but some dictionaries say it also means lipstick, so I ask this.
Or, regardless of what it generally refers to, is the word somewhat outdated?


----------



## K.u.r.t

It means lipstick. The term has not been used recently. I recall reading it in pre world war II detective books. The contemporary term is rtěnka.


----------



## Emys

In my opinion it means blusher rather than lipstick. 
Lipstick was called "růž na rty" and this term is not used know. 
But I think it is still used for blusher now and then because I can't recall any other common name for that.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

If you look at this make-up school page, gjuhetar, you'll see that růž is used pretty much as a synonym for tvářenka. Take the following passage, for example: 

"Po nanesení make-upu nezapomínejte svou pleť chránit pudrem. Pudrová růž  na něj daleko lépe chytá. Růže nanášíme štětcem. Ty s dlouhým chlupem  nám budou růž roztírat tzv. do ztracena, měkce a plynule bez ostrých  hran..."

"After applying make-up, don't forget to protect your skin with a powder. A powder blusher stays on much better. Apply the blusher with a brush. A long brush will fade the rouge out gently and evenly without leaving tide marks..."

Here, you can substitute "rouge" for "blusher"; the meaning would be the same. And if you Google _štětec na růž_ and š_tětec na tvářenku__,_ the pictures are the same - blusher brush, or rouge brush.  So I second Emys's comments.


----------



## Garin

For my grandmom, "růž" was always a lipstick, while blusher was "zdravíčko"


----------

